# So... different price for each driver??



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Look through some of the other threads and didn’t see the answer so was wondering if anyone knows — sorry if I’ve missed the answer somewhere .

Drove through the surge earlier but didn’t get request so I circled home and had that $6.00 surge for about 10 minutes; now if the bloke who just rode with me canceled and requested someone else (assume that the next driver is surge-free), will his fare be cheaper??

Last week drove through surge zone then went to airport and joined the queue with $8 bucks surge (surprised didn’t get ping on the way). Since airport goes in order and there’s no way all those drivers will have the same surge amount, do the pax pretty much have to suck it up and pay whatever surge price his driver carries at that time??


----------



## Failed Login (Nov 13, 2017)

The rider's fare is agnostic to the surge amount in your little surge bubble. Rider pays either his normal fare or his normal fare times the multiplier that might be present for the location he is in while requesting. If he is not in a surge area, you still make the surge from your bubble, but it comes from Uber and not the rider. Rider's don't get screwed other than when a big surge hits their area, they still pay a big multiplier while the driver collects a small set amount. So they still don't really get screwed, just the driver does. Hope that helps.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

When the new surge hits I plan to give so many 50% discounts to the passengers. Any trip over 5 miles on surge, I will end it so they pay a minimum fare and have them tip me half the fare.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

nickd8775 said:


> When the new surge hits I plan to give so many 50% discounts to the passengers. Any trip over 5 miles on surge, I will end it so they pay a minimum fare and have them tip me half the fare.


You better have chauffeur insurance if you want to do that...


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> You better have chauffeur insurance if you want to do that...


Just be careful with the tip limit vs distance...limit is 200% of the total fare so if the distance you drove is worth 6 bucks they can only tip $12 (plus the 3 something you made equal to around 15 bucks) but their original destination might be 40+ miles...


----------

